# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  high red blood cell count

## nelly

After a 10 week cycle of test c and deca . I had blood work done I waited the 21 days then did 4 weeks of pct(nolva+clomid). So it means that I did the test 7 weeks after final injection. He said my red blood cell count is high,total test is 57,and the parameter he gave me for my liver was 56, He said the range is from 11-55 so its a little high. Can anyone chime in please, and see if this is really bad, or are my organs just readjusting? thanks.

----------


## critical

test and deca are not liver toxic. also, you didn't wait long enough to get your blood work done. and why would you be concerned about rbc being too high? that sounds good.

----------


## flatscat

Donate some blood bro, you will be fine.

----------


## DCannon

What was your rbc?

----------


## nelly

> Donate some blood bro, you will be fine.


LOL thats what the doc said.

----------


## nelly

> test and deca are not liver toxic. also, you didn't wait long enough to get your blood work done. and why would you be concerned about rbc being too high? that sounds good.


How long should I have waited? I did the bloodwork 2 weeks after finishing pct.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> How long should I have waited? I did the bloodwork 2 weeks after finishing pct.


IMO a few months after your pct... never mind though, just get re tested in a couple months.

----------


## flatscat

> LOL thats what the doc said.


and i didnt even charge you....

so did you donate?

----------


## Far from massive

Go ahead and take some Liv52 in the mean time to help normalize your liver values. Keep in mind though liver enzymes are very dynamic, meaning you could test borderline high one day and test normal a week later. Still no harm in taking Liv52 at the reccomended dosage to help improvement.

----------


## nelly

> and i didnt even charge you....
> 
> so did you donate?


 Yes, and you and the doc were right.

----------


## nelly

> Go ahead and take some Liv52 in the mean time to help normalize your liver values. Keep in mind though liver enzymes are very dynamic, meaning you could test borderline high one day and test normal a week later. Still no harm in taking Liv52 at the reccomended dosage to help improvement.


Funny you say that they are dynamic, because when I got the ultrasound done, liver and kidneys(doctor recomended just to be safe). The doctor did say that sometimes a simple diet offsets the parameters. Anyway both organs showed to be in perfect condition.

----------

